# Syn Alia: Bridge and Target?



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Could someone tell me what the heck this is? Never heard of it before and my punch-drunk mind is seemingly unable to grasp the idea:

http://www.synalia.com/


Thanks!




Andy.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

This might help....http://www.caninehorizons.com/Bridge_and_Target.html


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Okay, so what is it? Clicker/marker training or something designed for freestyle obedience(aka dog dancing)?




Andy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is clicker marker training. This is what an ass hole does to make their training seem more cool, and then they could charge more. I do not know if they do, as I don't like flowery/technichal/adjective heavy, all over the place writing either.

I will try to read it when I am more awake than I currently am.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Okay, so what is it? Clicker/marker training or something designed for freestyle obedience(aka dog dancing)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marker training.

Clickers, of course, are just another marker. 

I think this is a succinct part of the page Lacey linked, explaining the intermediate bridge and how it's meant to enhance (shape) the usual marker training (the terminal bridge):

"The terminal bridge is an audio or visual signal that has been conditioned by heavily reinforcing it by pairing it with other (primary) reinforcers such as food, play, or something the dog desires. It is used to signal the dog that a primary reinforcer will be forthcoming.

The bridge gives the trainer a way of pinpointing the exact instance the dog does a desired action, behavior, or movement, and bridges the time between the desired behavior and when the dog can be rewarded with other reinforcers. It is used EXACTLY as the goal behavior is reached. (Note: The bridge itself can even become reinforcing, like praise, to some dogs.) 

THE INTERMEDIATE BRIDGE

The IB is a continuous audio (or visual) signal that trainers use to guide the dog toward the "correct" action, behavior, or movement that he is learning. It is used BEFORE the goal behavior is reached and helps guide the dog similar to a game of "hot/warm/cold."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S.

From what I have seen of agility training, this is a (or maybe the) common method.

The intermediate bridge (shaping) signals vary a lot from trainer to trainer, I've seen.

The article describes some.

There are a couple of other members here who know much more about the intermediate bridge signals.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the breakdown; needless to say I didn't read through either link completely. It was late, I was tired...so sue me! ;-) 



Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Thanks for the breakdown; needless to say I didn't read through either link completely. It was late, I was tired...so sue me! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.


Just post your credit card info. I see no need to drag this into court.


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Ahh! This may be the thread that resulted in a fair number of hits to my website, which then brought me to this forum. 

Connie, you have the gist of the IB part. There is more.

Andy: I would think the concept part might be put to use by people with working dogs. Or at least I use it a lot. However, one would need to actually read the materials before recognising the applications.

Jeff: Hmmm... Setting such a leadership example. And, this is NOT clicker training.

When I evaluate someone's ideas, I try to look at their accomplishments, and how they apply their ideas.

Regards,
Kayce Cover


----------

